# *laughs*



## Sam (Jan 5, 2006)

I was just looking at the rep on the user's list. Some of the people have the saying 

(Person) is most definately lame


Did we mean _*definitely *_??


----------



## Navarre (Jan 5, 2006)

I guess your never no for shore.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2006)

It's as though the tech. person here can't spell...but, surely that can't be so!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 6, 2006)

Pobody's nerfect.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 6, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> I was just looking at the rep on the user's list. Some of the people have the saying
> 
> (Person) is most definately lame
> 
> ...


 
I never picked up on the misspalling! I do know that poster's with that "title", usually end up banned or on suspension. A few do learn from their bad reputation and stop the behavior that caused it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey, thats a default entry, so it's misspelled on hundreds of other sites too.
That means, it's really correct, ya' know.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 6, 2006)

Two wrongs don't make a right...but hundreds of the same wrong will.

per Bob Hubbard, esquire 
06 Jan, 2006


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 6, 2006)

You're a real fart smeller.


----------

